# Draught-proofing double-glazed windows?



## stapler (1 Dec 2008)

I have double-glazed uPVC windows.  Where the windows close, there is a draft in some cases (as if the window is not closing 100% tight against the frame).

Is there any way of sealing these imperfections up?  (e.g. can you adjust the closing mechanism of the window? can you buy a draft-excluder strip of rubber?)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## suzie (1 Dec 2008)

do a search over on boards.ie, there are wedges you can get to help. search for window draught...

S.


----------



## NHG (1 Dec 2008)

Your hinges may need to be adjusted or replaced.


----------



## iggy (1 Dec 2008)

I had the same problem with one of my double glazed windows. It didn`t close completely against the hinged side of the frame. I made metal clips and put them onto the fixed hinge mechanism on the frame....really hard to describe without a photo..I will try to upload a photo if you are still having trouble. 
If you are any way mechanically minded and have a look at how the mechanism works it`s fairly obvious how to remedy the problem.
In the meantime you can just stick on some sticky foam insulation tape until the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## stapler (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, that's given me some food for thought.


----------

